
Remove the term “whitelist” - thejosh
https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn/pull/3507
======
BinaryIdiot
I'm curious; what does PoliCheck do exactly? I'm assuming it's an internal
tool in Microsoft to scan source code for...Offensive language?

I would love some information about what it does and how it works.

